# USB/DVI KVM switch recommendations?



## hemi (Nov 1, 2013)

I currently have a Windows and FreeBSD machine hooked up to a PS2/VGA KVM switch...Which mostly works fine, PS2 mouse limitations aside. Unfortunately, my PS2-compatible mouse is dying, (good) replacement PS2-compatible mice are getting hard to find and I'm tired of using PS2-to-USB adapters for machines that don't have PS2 ports, so maybe it's time to move into the 2000s and look at USB/DVI KVM switches.

Of course, finding "yes, this works well" type recommendations for a KVM switch as far as FreeBSD goes isn't exactly easy, so I'm hoping that someone can chime in here and say, "yes, I'm using <x> and it works well with FreeBSD." I'd like to find a four-port KVM switch, but all options will be considered.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just bought this 4 port KVM from Monoprice and it's working fine now. At first I had a mouse problem, but a KVM reset fixed that. I also had a bit of a keyboard glitch (it would repeat charters once in a while) and that got fixed with a Startech adapter. I have a fetish for IBM Model 'M' keyboards which are very old fashioned, draw a lot of current, and are PS/2 or DIN only. I think other people wouldn't have the same keyboard problem. I bought this switcher specifically because of the mix and match PS/2 and USB.

I've been running this switcher between a Linux BOX, FreeBSD 9.2 RELEASE (main desktop machine), and my DOS machine (no mouse) for a week now without a single problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2013)

SSH and VNC, if adequate, are often less hassle than a KVM.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> SSH and VNC, if adequate, are often less hassle than a KVM.



You're right about that! I haven't tried VNC, but SSH is wonderful and generally all I need. An SSH client is also available on my 16 bit DOS machine. I get a kick out of being able to operate the other, much more modern, machines from there. However, I got the KVM specifically so I could use the three machines directly. That's probably an unusual need outside of BIOS setup.


----------



## johnblue (Nov 6, 2013)

hemi said:
			
		

> I'd like to find a four-port KVM switch, but all options will be considered.


Some time back I bought a 4 port USB KVM switch thinking that it would be grand.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817183305

Maybe things have changed, but the model I have would cause Windows to doink and BSD to fill the console with USB messages everytime I switched boxes.

*sigh*

It might be my OCD, but I stopped using it because of that.


----------



## serverhamster (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been using an ATEN CS1644 for some years now. Recently, I switched monitors to 2x 2560x1440 and the picture is still as sharp as directly connected to a pc. You can choose to play audio on one pc, connect USB to another, and use the keyboard/mouse/monitor on a third.

It's not a cheap KVM. Also, the USB hub is version 2, but there are probably newer models now.


----------



## KVM-pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I suggest ConnectPRO 4-port DVI DDM KVM switch - UD-14+ which I had been used for 3 years and there had been no issues with all major OSs- including the newest Windows 8.1 and other Linux releases.

_[ You should mention that you actually *work for* ConnectPRO. -- Mod. ]_


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been using an Iogear GcS1764 for several years. I bought a second one on eBay last month. I like them.


----------

